# Any real country music fans?



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm a huge country fan, and by country I mean real country music. I can't stand that whole over produced pop country sound. Seems a little hokey and fake to me. What is everyone listening to? Here's a list of some of my favorites .

Johnny paycheck
David allan Coe
Hank sr, jr, 3
Charlie Daniels 
Jayke orvis
The boomswagglers
Jb beverly
Bob wayne
Earnest tubb
Lucky tubb 
Roger miller
Jimmie Rogers
Bob wills
Lefty frizzell
Carl smith
Wayne Hancock 
Billy joe shaver
Merle haggard
Johnny Horton 
Waylon Jennings 
George jones
Dale Watson
Buck Owens


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

My grandson turned 13 this year and loves Johnny cash

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Man that list brings back some memories of long truck rides with my gramps and dad!

I think the artists do what sells today. And, there is a million of them so if they don't play ball with the record companies they lose their recording contracts.

Some newer people still have more country than anything else. I like Jamie Johnson, Toby Keith, brantly Gilbert (more country rock). 

If any body likes Skynard then you will enjoy Blackberry Smoke. I've been to see them live and they, like Skynard, don't sound too different live. Good songs and good times.


Mr. A


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

you know you got taylor swift in your cd player right now...


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

"There is no "a" in Lynyrd Skynyrd"

Sorry, I had to!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Alabama, Jerry Reed, Chet Atkins, I'm sure I could think of a few others. But yeah I agree. Contemporary country is watered down rock with twangy vocals to me. Most of it anyhow.

Does bluegrass count?


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

ezbite said:


> you know you got taylor swift in your cd player right now...


Haha no way 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Great List! a few I'm not familiar with but love Dale Watson and Billy Joe Shaver!
Here's a pic of me and Dale when he played a local watering hole about 20 years ago!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Alabama, Jerry Reed, Chet Atkins.
> 
> Does bluegrass count?


Good call on Jerry Reed. Forgot about him . When your hot your hot


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

boatnut said:


> Great List! a few I'm not familiar with but love Dale Watson and Billy Joe Shaver!
> Here's a pic of me and Dale when he played a local watering hole about 20 years ago!


That must of been a good show! Look at that dark hair!! Haha 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I liked country in the 90's with George strait, allan Jackson, garth brooks(before he went psycho), vince gill, clint black, etc. Now I haven't listened much with all the crap they have had since the 2000's on up namely rascal flats.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> Haha no way
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


just for you buddy

http://youtu.be/BCv-HxktZFc


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I really like hank 3 saw him in pittsburgh twice. dale watson , hank jr ,


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree! Anything made after 1980 sux!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> That must of been a good show! Look at that dark hair!! Haha
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


is the hair comment directed towards him or me? 

I will add a few names as well:

Bill Kirchen (former guitar player for Commander Cody)
Chip Taylor (Jon Voights brother!)
Don Walser (hell of a yodeler)
J.J. Cale
Asleep at the Wheel (texas swing at it's finest)
Jerry Jeff Walker
The Flatlanders (Joe Ely, Jimmie Dale Gilmore & butch hancock)
Junior Brown (guit-steel)
The Highway men


----------



## 85jeepn (Feb 6, 2010)

My top five

Alabama
Johnny Cash
Hank JR
George Jones
Conway Twitty who happens to sign one my favorites of all time (THAT'S MY JOB) use to hear that song when I was out in the garage with my dad and now goes through my head when I am doing stuff with my four year old son. You can ask him what my job is and he always says to keep me safe. Love that little guy.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

the only singer out today who sings real country is jamey johnson. but eric church isnt far behind. the chief has some talent


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

iam20fan said:


> the only singer out today who sings real country is jamey johnson. but eric church isnt far behind. the chief has some talent


Jb beverly
Jayke orvis
Bob wayne
Lucky tubb ( earnest tubbs great nephew)
Hank 3 ( hank sr's grandson)
Wayne Hancock 

Just to name a few guys who Are all putting out real country these days.check them out


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

http://youtu.be/ZaBgLGlN36Y

http://youtu.be/Baon2cUXXt0

http://youtu.be/6aHD44CHidQ

http://youtu.be/fY5QqvMkFpc

Here's a couple links everyone should click on.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Come on now guys, it don't get any better than 
Florida Georgia Line
Brantley Gilbert
Blake Shelton
Eric Church
Jason Aldean
Randy Houser
Jake Owen
Brad Paisley
Colt Ford
Darius Rucker

I've always liked the more modern country because I like the beat and attitude in it. But that's the same for you older guys because that's the generation you grew up too. I still like some Alabama, George Straight, Skynrd, Boceifus, and Diffie



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Throw in Earl Dibbles Jr in there


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

Aaron lewis country boy has me now. but yes I love me some country


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I gotta throw Bobby Bare and T.G. Sheppard into the mix also.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

Emmylou Harris!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

KWaller said:


> I've always liked the more modern country because I like the beat and attitude in it. But that's the same for you older guys because that's the generation you grew up too. I still like some Alabama, George Straight, Skynrd, Boceifus, and Diffie



The kid has a point here. People tend to like the music that's out there when they figure out what they like. Without a parent having influence on the kids music they will probably like more modern music. I don't like all country, but there are specific songs and people that I really like of people that were done making music before I was born. 

Kwaller, seriously? LOL, do you remember Hootie and the Blowfish? Just sayin'.

Mr. A

"In 1814 I took a little trip,......."
Ok, who sang the next line in their head?


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I love the old stuff but been hooked on HankIII
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A9inFUUP8M


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i like REAL country. like rascal flats, sugarland, kelly clarkson, just to name a few.



samiam said:


> I love the old stuff but been hooked on HankIII
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A9inFUUP8M


great album


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Mr. A said:


> The kid has a point here. People tend to like the music that's out there when they figure out what they like. Without a parent having influence on the kids music they will probably like more modern music. I don't like all country, but there are specific songs and people that I really like of people that were done making music before I was born.
> 
> Kwaller, seriously? LOL, do you remember Hootie and the Blowfish? Just sayin'.
> 
> ...


Along with colonel Jackson down the mighty Mississipp


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

samiam said:


> I love the old stuff but been hooked on HankIII
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A9inFUUP8M


Lovesick broke and drifting is by far his best album in my opinion. Cecil brown is a great song


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Amen to that! I'm not quite as into as you but I am a fan of good "real" country music! I cant stand the sh** they try to pass off as country today. Real country musicians used to be outlaws and cowboys now theyre a bunch of metro sexual pretty boys who sound like woman when they sing! First time I heard the name Lady Antebellum I thought it was the name of a horse in the KY Derby?? and don't get me started on Rascal Flatts....LOL


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

I've been preaching the same gospel for many years now. There are only a hand full of modern country artists that could hold a candle to any of those previously listed. George Strait, Keith Whitley (love his early stuff with the Clinch Mountain Boys, but that's bluegrass), Marty Stewart and Columbus' own Dwight Yoakam. Also In retrospect I have to thank my father and grandfather for introducing me to artists like Roy Acuff, Hank Williams, Eddy Arnold, Faron Young, Johnny Cash, Waylon Jennings, Charley Pride, George Jones, Hank Williams Jr and many many more. 

FWF


----------



## fishNbutler (Jun 29, 2005)

Grew up on country music from my parents and that goes way back because I'm getting on in years myself. Love Wille, Merle, Hank Jr. and all the older guys. But that doesn't stop me from liking country through the years. Hell, when Alabama first came out, the older folks were lamenting the end of old country. Now some of you think Alabama is old country. It's all relative, that's all. I liked Garth, I like Toby and for the newer stuff, I really like the Zack Brown Band. Music evolves, in every genre, that's the way it works.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

fishNbutler said:


> Grew up on country music from my parents and that goes way back because I'm getting on in years myself. Love Wille, Merle, Hank Jr. and all the older guys. But that doesn't stop me from liking country through the years. Hell, when Alabama first came out, the older folks were lamenting the end of old country. Now some of you think Alabama is old country. It's all relative, that's all. I liked Garth, I like Toby and for the newer stuff, I really like the Zack Brown Band. Music evolves, in every genre, that's the way it works.


Music evolves for sure, but there are many newer artists that are still true to county roots that put out amazing music. Jb beverly and lucky tubb come to mind. But I still prefer old paycheck and haggard. Got to love that 70's outlaw country


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

If and when I listen to country I listen to the following.
Alabama
Hank Jr.
Toby Keith
Kentucky Headhunters
Alison Krauss & Union Station
George Strait
Johnny Cash
Merle Haggard
Willie Nelson
Waylon Jennings


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

King George and Alan had it right a number of years ago with the song "murder on music row". 

Just picked up George's new album and trace Adkins' album today......both are great!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

What? Nobody mentioned Marty Robbins? Hank Snow the original "travelin' man":






I think Shooter Jennings gives a good explanation with "Outlaw You":


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Spyderbell said:


> Aaron lewis country boy has me now. but yes I love me some country
> 
> Aaron Lewis - "Country Boy" (Official Video) - YouTube


Good song indeed. Thanks for the link.


----------



## captain snake (Oct 20, 2011)

Only listen to the old stuff. Named my dog Hank after Hank Williams sr. have sirius satellite in my car, its always on the classic country station.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Number one is the greatest of the great, The best Country / western singer that ever lived, Mr. Jack Greene,,, I do not care for the new country. I am almost totally old school .. Don Williams, Porter Wagoner, George Jones, Hank Snow. and the most beautiful Miss Patty Loveless.. Love listening to Patty Loveless and Ricky Skaggs (Daniel Prayed), Patty Loveless and Ralph Stanley (Pretty Polly) , and Patty Loveless and Vince Gill (Go Rest High On That Mountain)


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Hank 3
Bob Wayne and the Outlaw carnies
Hank Sr
Waylon
Cash
Charlie Daniels
David Allen Coe
Steve Earle
Haggard
Confederate Railroad
Willie Neslon
Alabama
Just to name a few. Also, I grew up with "alternative" such as Jewl, Matchbox 20 and bands like The Doors, Pink Floyd. I found my love of REAL country music through a friend of mine when I was about 13.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I listen to old and new, even put on my ears for some Jerry Reed today. Everyone you guys have named is great although a few are out of my range lol. Today I like Josh Thompson and Jamey, Aldean, and Gilbert. Personally I think Eric church is a little "poppy" if thats what this thread is all about. I really get tired of Florida Georgia Line and Rascal Flatts. What a bunch of you know whats!


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is a guy with a barrel full of talent (Western)


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Bass-Chad said:


> Hank 3
> Bob Wayne and the Outlaw carnies
> Hank Sr
> Waylon
> ...


Nice list! Not sure if you listen to hellbound glory. But they are playing across the river in Kentucky next month . Ill be sure to be there, should be a good time.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Any lefty frizzell fans???
http://youtu.be/hWWxS09tjS4


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Today it seems like half the "pop" country artists are musicians that failed in another genre, put a twang in their voice and took some basic guitar lessons.


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

here's the thing we are comparing to different era's of music.i mean hank jr wasnt singing about mayberry and a cherry coke


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

iam20fan said:


> here's the thing we are comparing to different era's of music.i mean hank jr wasnt singing about mayberry and a cherry coke


+1


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah but I don't even consider pop country to be country music , it's just radio pop to me. They will sing about whatever their label wants just so they will sell records. I mean... " she thinks my tractors sexy " ?..COMEON reallly... I mean, who really thinks that's country??...

Click this link.
http://youtu.be/IYP9DXd6IbM




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

leftfordead88 said:


> Any lefty frizzell fans???
> http://youtu.be/hWWxS09tjS4
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Lefty was one of the greats! That got me to those other Porter Wagner shows and Wilma Lee Cooper! Man that stuff brought back some memories. That's real country! Thanks!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

leftfordead88 said:


> Yeah but I don't even consider pop country to be country music , it's just radio pop to me. They will sing about whatever their label wants just so they will sell records. I mean... " she thinks my tractors sexy " ?..COMEON reallly... I mean, who really thinks that's country??...
> 
> Click this link.
> http://youtu.be/IYP9DXd6IbM
> ...


 The lowlife where I work used to listen to sickening ghetto rap. Now those same lowlife listen to what they call country! What's up with that?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've read this whole thread and haven't seen one mention Mr. Marty Robins... 

http://youtu.be/k5k6R4Z1BC8


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

outlaw country and willie's place on sirius xm plays probably all of this stuff. I don't listen to one type of music for very long but I'm a huge Willie Nelson fan.


----------



## olewhiskers (May 10, 2009)

I know at least one newer artist that seems to be pretty good and thats Brad Paisley he an ole WV. boy and can play a guitar and has some good songs. Im gonna miss her my favorite.


----------



## barbereugene (Sep 16, 2012)

One yall forgot....****** Morgan!


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

ezbite said:


> I've read this whole thread and haven't seen one mention Mr. Marty Robins...


Uhyea, I did, post 36. The best balladeer/race car driver ever. I got his Cd in now, waiting to make the ole lady crazier than now on the way to the lake in the am.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I Fish said:


> Uhyea, I did, post 36. The best balladeer/race car driver ever. I got his Cd in now, waiting to make the ole lady crazier than now on the way to the lake in the am.


I stand corrected, I'm not sure how I missed that


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

leftfordead88 said:


> Yeah but I don't even consider pop country to be country music , it's just radio pop to me. They will sing about whatever their label wants just so they will sell records. I mean... " she thinks my tractors sexy " ?..COMEON reallly... I mean, who really thinks that's country??...
> 
> Click this link.
> http://youtu.be/IYP9DXd6IbM
> ...


A lot of people. Ever been to one of his concerts. Thousands of people do. Just because someone doesn't like the old grandpa singers that you do doesn't mean they're not "real" country. Get off your horse and join the regular folks.

I mostly listen to bluegrass. Alison Kraus & Union Station, OCMS, Trampled By Turtles, Charlie Sizemore, Daily & Vincent, Ricky Skaggs and Kentucky Thunder & Alecia Nugent.

If I want to listen to country it will be Strait, Denver, Bama, Brooks & Dunn, Tippin, Jackson, a little Sawyer Brown or even Rogers.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> A lot of people. Ever been to one of his concerts. Thousands of people do. Just because someone doesn't like the old grandpa singers that you do doesn't mean they're not "real" country. Get off your horse and join the regular folks.
> 
> I mostly listen to bluegrass. Alison Kraus & Union Station, OCMS, Trampled By Turtles, Charlie Sizemore, Daily & Vincent, Ricky Skaggs and Kentucky Thunder & Alecia Nugent.
> 
> If I want to listen to country it will be Strait, Denver, Bama, Brooks & Dunn, Tippin, Jackson, a little Sawyer Brown or even Rogers.


If you clicked the link you would see that jb beverly is not a " grandpa " . I believe he's in his mid 30's. so not everything I listen to is super old, I just appreciate real deal roots music. But sorry, ill get of my horse now and hop on my big green tractor


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh ya I love those old country singers! My favorites have to be Waylon Jennings, George Jones, all 3 of the Hanks, Conway Twitty, Johnny Horton, Kris Kristtopherson (however that's spelled) Steve Earle, and Lynyrd Skynyrd. I thought me and my buddies were the only people that ever listened to that stuff anymore! And btw I'm 15 so it's not just old people that like real country.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> A lot of people. Ever been to one of his concerts. Thousands of people do. Just because someone doesn't like the old grandpa singers that you do doesn't mean they're not "real" country. Get off your horse and join the regular folks.
> 
> I mostly listen to bluegrass. Alison Kraus & Union Station, OCMS, Trampled By Turtles, Charlie Sizemore, Daily & Vincent, Ricky Skaggs and Kentucky Thunder & Alecia Nugent.
> 
> If I want to listen to country it will be Strait, Denver, Bama, Brooks & Dunn, Tippin, Jackson, a little Sawyer Brown or even Rogers.


sorry you are incorrect, that is not country. you can call hip hop country all you want also, still isn't country.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

monsterKAT11 said:


> sorry you are incorrect, that is not country. you can call hip hop country all you want also, still isn't country.


Oh sorry. I guess you must be the authority on what can called country. Lmao!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> Oh sorry. I guess you must be the authority on what can called country. Lmao!


If someone catches a smallmouth and posts a picture on here calling it a largemouth, somebody is bound to call them out and correct them. It doesn't make them the authority,it just means they are more knowledgeable.

On the other hand, I love bluegrass as well. I could listen to jimmy Martin and del McCoury all day long. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Opinion is different from fact.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> If someone catches a smallmouth and posts a picture on here calling it a largemouth, somebody is bound to call them out and correct them. It doesn't make them the authority,it just means they are more knowledgeable.
> 
> On the other hand, I love bluegrass as well. I could listen to jimmy Martin and del McCoury all day long.
> 
> ...


will you be my fishing pal....


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

crittergitter said:


> Oh sorry. I guess you must be the authority on what can called country. Lmao!


No problem, as high authority of the genre decision board I can let this one slide.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

leftfordead88 said:


> If someone catches a smallmouth and posts a picture on here calling it a largemouth, somebody is bound to call them out and correct them. It doesn't make them the authority,it just means they are more knowledgeable.
> 
> On the other hand, I love bluegrass as well. I could listen to jimmy Martin and del McCoury all day long.
> 
> ...


 Old Bluegrass and country is all I listen to. Del and Jimmy are two of the best.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

leftfordead88 said:


> If someone catches a smallmouth and posts a picture on here calling it a largemouth, somebody is bound to call them out and correct them. It doesn't make them the authority,it just means they are more knowledgeable.
> 
> On the other hand, I love bluegrass as well. I could listen to jimmy Martin and del McCoury all day long.
> 
> ...


leftfordead88, Great call..... But in any thread like this, it just opinion! (and I do like Jimmy Martin).


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Old Bluegrass and country is all I listen to. Del and Jimmy are two of the best.


Love this tune!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Has anyone seen these kids? They are insane. Please watch this video if you like bluegrass 
http://youtu.be/BNHGY0PB1UU


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

leftfordead88 said:


> Has anyone seen these kids? They are insane. Please watch this video if you like bluegrass
> http://youtu.be/BNHGY0PB1UU
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


why you gotta highjack the thread with bluegrass?? and you shore gots a purdy mouth


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

monsterKAT11 said:


> No problem, as high authority of the genre decision board I can let this one slide.


ouch tonto..:F


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I like Outlaw Country or Country Rock....can't stand the slow, sad, depression, of most...it's gotta have a beat, tempo, and LIFE!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

ezbite said:


> ouch tonto..:F


johnny depp reference? thank you! you're too nice


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

leftfordead88 said:


> Has anyone seen these kids? They are insane. Please watch this video if you like bluegrass
> http://youtu.be/BNHGY0PB1UU
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Happy to see this! Yeeeee-Haaaaa!


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

the list wouldn't be complete without Uncle Dave Macon and Riley Puckett and the Skillet lickers  Grandpappy would take me to the shows and set me on his knee while he tapped along to the music


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Speakin' of bluegrass....I gotta mention good ol' Stringbean. Check out the trousers on this dude. These young folks don't have nothin' on this ol' boy.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

leftfordead88 said:


> Has anyone seen these kids? They are insane. Please watch this video if you like bluegrass
> http://youtu.be/BNHGY0PB1UU
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Some good pickin. Those boys got talent, but can they sing?

Here's a couple:


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Waylon,Willie,Johnny and Kris. Nuff said!!!


----------

